# Daiwa Eliminator 13' or 15'??



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Is one better than the other? Is the 15' easier to cast further? Better rod?

Just getting into this for the 1st time. I've been fishing, just from a boat, and wanted to try surf fishing. 

I'm going to pair the eliminator rod up with an Okuma Epixor 80 Bait Runner, and 50 or 65# Power Pro. All comments/opinions welcome.

Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good setup to me but, I only cast past the breakers and go surf fishing on occasion. 
You may want to post this in the distance casting forum. You'll get alot more looks.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks, will do


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

*I have a daiwa eliminator 13'*

I've got a 13'( I think it is, but maybe 12') daiwa eliminator surf rod and have had it for some time. It works great for the surf (gulf coast). I've caught most every species you can catch in the surf all on that same rod and it is still my rod of choice. It is great for the surf and casts far enough for any species in any conditions (hurricane tested by me). It is a great investment and I would recommend it to any surf fisherman.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

if you boat fish...ie:not a caster...a rod that big takes a lot of getting used to...get a 10' caster first...i have a 10' tica, 2-8oz, and a diawa emblem w/15lb and a 40lb shocker...throws 5-6 real nice and doesn't kill my back...


----------

